

Ex-Harvard President Meets a Former Student, and Intellectual Sparks Fly - shayan
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/07/technology/07summers.html?ex=1357362000&en=4f556b8ee4b57865&ei=5090&partner=rssuserland&emc=rss&pagewanted=all

======
wumi
I'm guessing most haven't heard of Ted.com

That's the place to go if you want to learn from Big Thinkers around the
world, in any category, It's been around for quite some time now.

------
uuilly
I like the site. I just watched a few interviews and they were all above
average. I'll definitely come back. But I have no idea how it will scale if
they have to conduct every interview.

~~~
shayan
thats a good point, but I doubt they are planning to do all the interviews
themselves, I think the article mentions that they just want to add any
related video in there, i.e. interviews, lectures and anything else of that
sort ... but if they don't there is no way it can scale, it will be like a tv
show with a couple of episodes a week

------
neilc
Very cool idea, but I wonder how profitable it is, especially if they intend
to continue producing all their own content.

